# Blue-Green Algae and Myacin



## rossi32s (Feb 20, 2003)

Do I use the recommended fungus treatment @ 1 capsule per 10 gallons?

It also says not to use with inverts… I have tons of MTS and 10 Amano shrimp… will it hurt them… I don’t care about the MTS but I also don’t want to spike tha ammonia from their death.


----------



## Work In Progress (Mar 4, 2003)

I wouldn't use it with your shrimp in there.

Kelly


----------



## kor4ever (Feb 26, 2003)

Its not the ammonia spike that will kill your inverts, if the medicine says it will affect, it will massacre ALL inverts regarless of shrimp or snails. On what chemicals you could use, you'll have to wait for someone that has gotten fungus in their aquarium.

Felix


----------



## rossi32s (Feb 20, 2003)

kor4ever

I am using the Myacin to kill the blue-green algae.....

The Amonia spike would be from the Myacin killing the inverts. I am trying to rid myself of the algae without destroying my snails and shrimp.


----------



## kor4ever (Feb 26, 2003)

I understand what your using the medicine for. I was saying even if you remove your shrimp I would be hesitant about using the medicine, since the massive amounts of snails dying would cause an ammonia spike. Plus I was confused when you said fungus treatment, if its blue-green algae your after, than its a bacteria you are looking at.

Here is a little thread:
http://www.thekrib.com/Plants/Algae/cyanobacteria.html


Hope it helps, as I've never had cyanobacteria.

Felix


----------



## TheOtherGeoff (Feb 11, 2003)

I know that maracyin kills it also. i just got done treating my 55 with it and it worked great. I used half dose, which was 2 tablets in my 55. He said use like 5 for it, one time. Should see dead stuff in 24 hours and al should be dead in 48 hours. i have discus and tetras in there, that why i cut the dose and they are all fine.


----------

